# First Pics



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

I thought i'd post a few progress pics although not very good quality, ill try and get some better pics in the next few weeks.

I have been doing cardio only for the past 3 and a half months due to a rotatorcuff injury, i was given a cortisone injection and advised to leave the weights alone for around 6 months.

However i did do some light chest press the other day and a set of bicep curls and felt a burning sensation up my right shoulder 

I think physio may be the next option??

18 Months ago, weight = 234 lbs










Now, weight = 182 lbs


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

I also have a rotator cuff problem at the minute (on and off for years actually). I'm currently seeing a physio, and he thinks that he can sort the problem.

So it may be worth giving it a whirl.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Good job on cutting the fat by the way.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice arms and shoulders mate. You look way better Keep up the good work mate. The rotator will heal and you will be back training soon. Just train real light and it will come together.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah bro!

take it easy on the comeback trail. Dont doo behind the neck military pressed nor do behind the neck pulldowns.

Let your stuff heal and do the rototor exercises they recomend.

Rotator injuries suck and I have this. Takes time but time heals (trust me).

You will be fine.

You have been making massive gains and look good.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

GREAT job mate. well impressed.

as for rotator cuff,t hey are a nightmar,e and you must take care of them. as hackskii says, no BNP/BNPD's and no heavy benching/pressing in general. Definately go and see a physio and they can give you some good exercises to build them up with these big rubber band thingy's!


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for your comments 

I have lost quite a lot of size over the past 3 months due to not doing any weights, ive lost an inch off my arms (now 16.5') and neck, lats and rear delts have also come in 

Suprisingly enough the doctor didnt give me any rotator excercises to do  .. i had the injection and was told to rest my shoulder, that was it 

Ill go back to the doctor this week and get reffered to see a physio 

To help with recovery ive been taking glucosamine sulphate tablets (500mg) but ive been told to get some glutamine? apparently a few tea spoons a day of this will help my body to retain muscle while fat burning?

Lee


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Great going on cutting cosidering your injury as well, that's one hell of an improvement.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

good progress matey!


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

Cool Avatar robdog but it looks like cookie monster is doing unspeakable things to another muppet lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lee, L-Glutamine is good for catabolism and this happend when we diet (calorie defecient).

I take some V12 first thing in the morning.

Your L-Glutamine should be taken apon awakening, after a workout and I have heard before bed.

Have not tried the after bed thing tho so I cant say for sure but this is what I have heard.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

well done mate keep it up!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

I think this whiskey is a little strong, I was drunk by the I looked at the third pic, but yes, you've done well there, a nice steady diet paid off.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, i ****ed my shoulder up, unfortnartly theres nothing i can do, the tendon is now round, feels like a ciggy. and twangs all the time


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> Yeah, i ****ed my shoulder up, unfortnartly theres nothing i can do, the tendon is now round, feels like a ciggy. and twangs all the time


That's not good mate. How jacked up is it?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

well, was pretty bad, there getting better now, even better after having 2 weeks off cos of hospital, looking forward to getting back into training tonite though, will let u know how they feel


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Lee have you seen the Ernie Taylor vid? he has a long history of shoulder problem, he takes you through the warm up/down he does every session for the problem area.

He uses the cables to do this and i have seen a couple of people also with long r/c problems use these exercise to good effect.

Send me a PM if you wish to borrow the vid, though i mean south-coast borrow not scouse borrow 

Leanman

Delicate delts


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, leanman, is that vid or CD/DVD?


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

That will be a vid Cheater

Leanman

Stuck in the 80's


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

guy down my gym that has just came back from 4 months without lifting, because of a shoulder injury.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

leanman said:


> He uses the cables to do this and i have seen a couple of people also with long r/c problems use these exercise to good effect.


Freedom of movement. I like it. Cables give you that.

I say get back the full range of motion or you are way off track.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Freedom of movement. I like it. Cables give you that.
> 
> I say get back the full range of motion or you are way off track.


Absolutly, that is half the therapy.

Full range is what is important anyway. Look at old people and look at their range of motion.

I dont care about lifting the world if I have full range of motion when I am 70 then I have it all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hell if I could sport pink steel at 70 who cares about range of motion well maybe pushups


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

PM sent thanks Leanman.

To be honest im starting to feel a little down hearted now, its been around 4 months of rest for my shoulder.. Ive not attempted any weights at all.

I went to the gym the other day and thought i would try some really light Flys.

On the first set i felt a dull pain in my right shoulder,.. surely it should have nearly recovered by now


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Cortisone injections suck,its just a meat tenderiser,try this method I have got some of my trainees on with bad shoulders.

30mg manganese 3xs aday

500mg vitc 3xs aday

A little comfrey oil massage into the offending part 3xs aday or drink comfrey tea 4xs aday.

One lad I help had just come out of hospital after shoulder surgery I got him on the above and 4 weeks later he`s back in the gym training everything,his doctor had never seen recovery like it and wanted to know what he was on for future reference.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Glucosamine and Chondroitin and maybe some msm. This will work.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, off to the health shop for me


----------

